# Website help



## BNSF4924 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right place for this or not, but I thought I might as well ask. If it is, im sorry. I am working on creating a website where users can upload photos, and the info about the photo will be stored in a database while the image will be placed in another directory. I have a few books, but none of them have helped, and online resources haven't provided me with what I'm looking for. If anyone knows anything about it your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Nov 27, 2007)

Gallery It's a really nice little tool.

I know you're trying to _Make_ one but you can customize gallery.

If you dont want that then Google "yabsoft" it's easily customized also.


----------



## Oblivious (Nov 27, 2007)

1. Is this site going to be open to the public?

2. What sort of web development experience do you have? 

3. What is your ballpark budget?


----------



## BNSF4924 (Nov 27, 2007)

1. Yes
2. Used a website builder on one site, and html on another, first time using php.
3. I'd like to try to keep it under $10 but it could go a little over.


----------



## Oblivious (Nov 27, 2007)

BNSF4924 said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Used a website builder on one site, and html on another, first time using php.
> 3. I'd like to try to keep it under $10 but it could go a little over.



Ah. The site you are envisioning involves a lot of concepts for your first php project. If you really want to roll your own, you have to break it down into its parts -- it has lots of parts. This is a good time to study up on flow charts, UML, and business process modeling. _UML for Mere Mortals_ is a nice jumpstart book. You can probably find something more current at the book store, but this book covers a lot of the processes often used. I also recommend _Essential PHP Security_ for a quick intro (or refresher) on basic secure PHP coding practices.

You might want to look into some open source CMS projects. I use Drupal for a lot of sites. It can take awhile to get your head around, but it's nice. Also, I think Coppermine does what you are looking for out of the box.


----------



## towitorarms (Dec 2, 2007)

BNSF4924 said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Used a website builder on one site, and html on another, first time using php.
> 3. I'd like to try to keep it under $10 but it could go a little over.



This might not be exactly what you're looking for but it's free! I'd definitely recommend downloading it and experimenting because I believe you could modify it to do what you're looking for. http://picasa.google.com/web/learn_more_picasa.html

And if you want to host it somewhere for $10/year: http://holeinthewallhosting.com


----------

